# Ext2, Ext3, ReiserFS ...? Welches Filesystem soll ich nehmen?



## Neyman (9. Februar 2004)

Was für ein Dateisystem soll ich für Linux nehmen - Ext2 oder Ext3?
Wo sind genau die Unterschiede? Ich möchte zwar zuerst mal SuSE Linux (8.1) installieren, danach aber Gentoo Linux (1.4). 

Weiß jemand, ob Gentoo auch Ext3 unterstützt?
Und was ist eigentlich mit ReiserFS?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## hulmel (9. Februar 2004)

> Und was ist eigentlich mit ReiserFS?


Das ist ein von SuSE bevorzugt vorgeschagenes Filesystem. Mir hat es schon zwei Installationen gegrillt.
Ext3 ist ext2 + eine Datei. An Deiner stelle würde ich ext3 wählen.


----------



## Sway (9. Februar 2004)

ReiserFS sollte schon das FileSystem deine Wahl sein. Es ist um einiges schneller als ext2/3, allerdings nicht ganz so stabil (sagt man)... ich selber habs laufen und noch NIE Probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neyman _
> *Weiß jemand, ob Gentoo auch Ext3 unterstützt?
> Und was ist eigentlich mit ReiserFS?*



Hatte/Hab beides mit Gentoo. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Wobei ich von ReiserFS nicht mehr
zu Ext3 zurück gehen würde, da ich die Geschwindigkeit von ReiserFS sehr gut finde  Und wenn
ich wieder umsteige, dann auf das kommende Reiser4

Thorsten


----------



## Neyman (9. Februar 2004)

Zunächst mal danke für eure Postings.

So hört sich ReiserFS schon sehr gut an, aber kann ich ReiserFS-Partitionen auch mit PQ PartitionMagic erstellen? Oder geht das nur mit einem Zusatztool / der SuSE-/Gentoo-Installation?

Sollte ich denn die mit PM erstellte Partition unpartitioniert lassen?



> Und wenn ich wieder umsteige, dann auf das kommende Reiser4



Wird es sehr bald einen Release geben? Sonst würde ich evtl. noch ein paar Wochen warten, damit ich nicht alles noch einmal draufspielen muss.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Februar 2004)

So genau kann ich das nicht sagen.. Ich kenn nur welche die mit einem gepatchten Kernel
und den entsprechenden Tools unter Gentoo eine Reiser4 Partition haben.
Aber richtig stable ist das noch nicht, und ob das in ein paar Wochen rauskommt weiß ich nicht.
Glaube aber eher, dass das noch ein bisschen dauert.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *ReiserFS sollte schon das FileSystem deine Wahl sein. Es ist um einiges schneller als ext2/3, allerdings nicht ganz so stabil (sagt man)... ich selber habs laufen und noch NIE Probleme mit gehabt. *



Nein, sollte es nicht. ReiserFS wurde von einem Menschen entwickelt, der keine Ahnung von Dateisystemen hat(te). Deshalb ist es leider (ich habe da erfahrungen) etwas unstet... Ich würde zu ext3 raten, modern, schnell und stabil (wobei stabil bei einem FS immer etwas komisch klingt )

Edit: Hier ein paar vor- und nachteile der Dateisysteme:

ext2:
+ sehr, sehr, sehr stabil
+ fsck.ext2
- langsamer als ReiserFS
- kein Journaling

ext3:
+ Journaling
+ abwärtskompatibel zu ext2
+ fsck.ext3
+ stabil
- langsamer als ReiserFS

ReiserFS:
+ Journaling
+ schnell
- CPU-Lastig
- inkompatibel zu ext2
- instabiler als ext(2|3)


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Februar 2004)

Das ext3 bei der Geschwindigkeit mit ReiserFS mithalten kann wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

Siehe mein edit.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Februar 2004)

Ja und ich glaub ich muss mich korrigieren 
Hab diese Seite eben bei google gefunden:

http://www.gurulabs.com/ext3-reiserfs-3.html


----------



## Neyman (9. Februar 2004)

Wie's ausschaut, ist Ext3 - laut gurulabs.com - die z. Zt. beste Wahl, was Linux-Dateisysteme angeht.
Hat jemand verstanden, was auf dem Link zu gurulabs.com der Unterschied zwischen "Ex3 writeback" und "Ext3 ordered" bzw. "Reiserfs notail" und "Reiserfs" ist?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (10. Februar 2004)

Hi

In der aktuellen Ausgabe des Linux Magazins (03/2004) ist ein ausfühlicher Test der Dateisysteme. Hier der Link zur Webseite des Magazins: http://www.linux-magazin.de/ 

Viel Spaß beim lesen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

